# Is El Popo going to blow?



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

Is Popocatepetl Volcano near MX City getting ready to erupt?

Popocatepetl volcano (Mexico) news and eruption updates / 13 Jan - 16 Apr 2012


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

OMG we can always count on GC to start the morning off right!

Question for you, dude: if it is or it isn't what good is talking/worrying about it - you know what they say: Don't fool with Mother Nature! 

Article was good fpr a reading, tho.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

GringoCArlos said:


> Is Popocatepetl Volcano near MX City getting ready to erupt?
> 
> Popocatepetl volcano (Mexico) news and eruption updates / 13 Jan - 16 Apr 2012


 Yes, It is getting ready to erupt and soon. Experts are divided but seem to agree a major eruption will happen within the next 1000 years, give or take. Updates will continue throughout the century.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

Now that's funny


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's the latest about El Popo's seismic activities:

El Universal - Los Estados - Registran sismo de 3.4 grados en el Popocatépetl

Earlier today there was a small quake and two eruptions of water vapor, gases and ashes.


----------

